# Homemade hay bar



## emmaln (28 January 2011)

Helloo,

Just thought I'd share this with everyone, my bf and I made homemade hay bars for my girlies:

The real thing £65
Homemade £12

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._486764170294_721530294_7422735_7317298_n.jpg


----------



## Ladyinred (28 January 2011)

I like that better than the real thing! Where did you get the holey stuff?


----------



## Bug2007 (28 January 2011)

My friend made me one out of a blue barrel, cut at an angle, you clip it to the wall to stop it moving around, it also has x bungies inside to hold the hay down so it can't all be pulled out onto the ground.


----------



## emmaln (28 January 2011)

Thankies, it's rubber door matts that I got from the range at £4 a Matt I used 3 for each hay bar and joined them together with cable ties then cut the two end matts diagonally and secured them to the wall using a bit of 2x4 and penny washers!


----------



## proctor (28 January 2011)

Me likey alot!! I made my haybars from an old door!! Cut in half and screwed to the wall at an angle, small gap at the bottom so I can sweep out the bits! Much less waste now too


----------



## emmaln (28 January 2011)

I like the idea of the x bungies sammii819 I did think of doing something like that!


----------



## emmaln (28 January 2011)

That's a good idea proctor that was my initial plan but I was fairly convinced my youngster would end up with a leg trapped or something she has a serious talent for breaking things!


----------



## jenni999 (28 January 2011)

2 great ideas there !


----------



## Katkin (28 January 2011)

Off to buy some door mats - well done, great idea!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (28 January 2011)

Ohhhh WOW!!! 
I actually really really wanted onem but couldnt afford the price. (or justify it)
But my OH is a dab hand at making stuff, so guess i'll be getting him to do that today!! 
Thats brill! I like it more then ones you buy too!


----------



## brigantia (28 January 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## laurenn1010 (28 January 2011)

great job, thanks for the idea! am gettin the bf to make me some soon! we were gonna use rubber mats but this seems like a handier idea!


----------



## emmaln (28 January 2011)

laurenn1010 said:



			great job, thanks for the idea! am gettin the bf to make me some soon! we were gonna use rubber mats but this seems like a handier idea!
		
Click to expand...

Initial idea was to use rubber matts but when  I looked into it, this was much cheaper and easier to do!

Glad everyone likes it, hope you all manage to get them up and going!

I have to soak my tb's hay and use an old loft storage tank with a cork in the pipe hole then transfer to the hay bar, it works a treat!


----------



## soulfull (28 January 2011)

I have one similar but made from rubber mat I had spare.  looks awesome and works great  HOWEVER  new stable doesn't have a spare corner  so if anyone knows of a way to put them on a flat wall please let me know


----------



## ponypops (28 January 2011)

i set my husband about making haybars this winter to save using haynets. he has done wonderfully from materials already here~~~albeit not one the same as last!!!!


----------



## emmaln (28 January 2011)

soulfull said:



			I have one similar but made from rubber mat I had spare.  looks awesome and works great  HOWEVER  new stable doesn't have a spare corner  so if anyone knows of a way to put them on a flat wall please let me know
		
Click to expand...

Helloo, I'm fairly convinced that it would work on a flat wall as at one point that's how we were going to do mine, think you just have to work out all the angles! You might find it easier with the holey matts as they are more pliable!


----------



## ILikeThemHairy (22 December 2012)

I cant see any of the pictures! Does anybody have one? Would love to see it


----------



## JJones (22 December 2012)

Its not showing pictures to me either


----------



## piebaldsparkle (22 December 2012)

Does this work?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 December 2012)

Ooohhh I like.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (30 December 2012)

I just use the large rubber tubs you get from DIY stores. You can use them to soak your hay and then feed in them. Same as they do at Leehurst Vet hospital. Easy to keep clean too.


----------

